# Cinematic Studio Strings - Legato Sustain



## nerealberdi (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi everybody,

I've been using Cinematic Studio Strings for years, but this time I have to work from the template of someone else. The thing is that everytime I choose legato articulation when I play it, it triggers the sustain articulation. I've been trying different options but cannot make it sound legato Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## BassClef (Feb 26, 2021)

Which DAW? 1) Does this also happen if you create a new track and load the instrument with legato articulation? 2) Or is this happening with a track already created in the template?

If #2, there is obviously something on that track triggering the sustain articulation. First look to see if there is an articulation set loaded on that track. 2nd, scroll down in the piano roll and look for a key switches in the lower octaves.


----------

